# Deputy's missing gun found in mailbox



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A gun that a Plymouth County deputy sheriff lost at a Pembroke Dunkin' Donuts turned up in a Weymouth mailbox.

The deputy had left the pistol in the men's room of the donut shop last Thursday. About 45 minutes after leaving, he discovered it was missing. When he returned to retrieve it, the weapon was gone.

The deputy immediately reported it.

On Sunday, Pembroke police received a call from an unidentified man that he found the gun and was going to turn it over to a friend who is a police officer. When the man was unable to catch up with the friend, he decided to drop in a mailbox at the corner of Washington and Federal streets in Weymouth Landing.

Pembroke notified Weymouth police. An officer recovered the gun in the mailbox.
Authorities said the weapon had not discharged.
The deputy faces disciplinary action.


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147 (Aug 28, 2005)

:NO: Un-friggin real..... Ummmm how do you forget your... GUN!!!!!!! Scary, what if a 7 year old went in there and found it! He should be fired!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ya know, (not to insult the wonderfully trained NAvy MA's) i personally have recovered 4 weapon (M9 & M727) of the bottom of the ocean. because they drop them of boats. i used to see them skip accross the ground when they made their feeble attempts of running. i used to find weapons in the food shop bathrooms. just so many rediculous incidents of pure stupidity.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

I can understand your hat ( cover ) but not your weapon. That guy should be flogged.


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

*whats up with this?*

*Sheriff's deputy loses gun in eatery: Officer suspended; probe continues to locate weapon left in doughnut shop*

_By DON CONKEY
The Patriot Ledger_

PEMBROKE - A Plymouth County deputy sheriff's handgun was still missing Friday after he inadvertently left it in a doughnut shop rest room the night before.

John Birtwell, spokesman for Plymouth County Sheriff Joseph McDonald, did not release the deputy sheriff's name, but did say that he is a civil process deputy who was on duty when the incident occurred.

The deputy sheriff has been suspended without pay pending further investigation, Birtwell said.

Pembroke Police Chief Gregory Wright said that the incident occurred at the Dunkin' Donuts Shop at 145 Church St. (Route 139) and that his department is investigating, along with the sheriff's department.

Birtwell said that the deputy sheriff had the gun when went into the doughnut shop's rest room at about 7 p.m. Thursday and did not have it when he left the rest room.

The deputy sheriff drove away and realized that the gun was missing 30 to 45 minutes later, Birtwell said.

The deputy sheriff returned to the shop and found that the gun was no longer there, Birtwell said.

Birtwell said that the deputy immediately notified the sheriff's department and Pembroke police about the missing gun.

''He has been very contrite and has been very cooperative in an attempt to secure the firearm,'' Birtwell said.

Birtwell said that a surveillance videotape from the doughnut shop showed a man enter the rest room a short time after the deputy left and then leave with something under his arm.

''This is a serious matter and we are anxious that it be returned,'' Birtwell said.

''It's embarrassing, but more importantly it is a safety issue for the public. The last thing we want to see is a firearm unaccounted for,'' Birtwell said.

Birtwell said that the deputy sheriff is a retired firefighter who has been with the sheriff's department since 2001.

Birtwell requested that anyone with information about the missing gun contact Pembroke police at 781-293-6363.

_Don Conkey may be reached at [email protected]._

Copyright 2005 The Patriot Ledger
Transmitted Saturday, October 29, 2005


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: whats up with this?*



dfc2502 said:


> ''It's embarrassing, but more importantly it is a safety issue for the public. The last thing we want to see is a firearm unaccounted for,'' Birtwell said.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

"The last thing we want to see is a firearm anaccounted for, or back in the hands of the deputy!"


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: whats up with this?*

<Sheriff> Bar-Neeee....
<Whiny Don Knotts accent> I know Andy, I didnt mean to leave muh gun in the shithouse.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: whats up with this?*



> Birtwell said that the _deputy sheriff_ is a _retired firefighter_ who has been with the sheriff's department since 2001.


There is the first problem, he has experience with fires, not firearms.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Not that's seriously fucked up.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: whats up with this?*

See also: http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=64919


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: whats up with this?*

Let's not overlook the real issue here..........Who in their right mind takes a dump in a Dunkin Donuts bathroom!! Have you not noticed what kind of people hang out all day & night in these places?


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Who the hell takes their handgun off when taking a dump in a public bathroom? That's why they make holsters and it should have been a retention holster if he was in uniform.

Rifles are "perhaps" another story, but this joker shouldn't be carrying anything more dangerous than a ballpoint pen!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

give Barney a break. He probably dropped his load while dropping a load


----------

